# لجاجة المرأة الكنعانية....!!



## ABOTARBO (21 أكتوبر 2010)

*لجاجة المرأة الكنعانية





وإذا امرأة كنعانية .. صرخت إليه قائلة ارحمني يا سيد يا ابن داود ( مت 15: 22 )
لقد جاءت المرأة الكنعانية صارخة إلى الرب مُعلنة عن احتياجها الشديد إلى رحمته، وربما كانت تتوقع أنه يهبها وبسرعة ما تحتاج،
 لكنه لم يجبها!
 إنه أمر يصعب على امرأة أن تتحمله وسط الزحام، لكنها استمرت تصرخ وتلج بالطلب ولم تسكت حتى قال لها "ليكن لكِ ما تريدين".
لقد كان الضيق هو الدافع الأول في ذهابها إلى المسيح والتجائها إليه، فإن حالة ابنتها والمُعاناة المُرّة التي تعانيها بسبب عذاب وتعب ابنتها جعلتها تتجه إلى الرب يسوع، كذلك 

كثير من المؤمنين كان الضيق سبب توجههم إلى السيد!!
قيل عن منسى الملك
 "ولما تضايق طلب وجه الرب إلهه" ( 2أخ 33: 12 ).

 كان الرب يسوع يطلب العُزلة والراحة في بيت، لكنه لم يستطع ذلك تجاه آلام الآخرين، وكذلك أمام لجاجتهم في الطلب إليه. 
كم تجوب مع كثيرين لأجل لجاجتهم!

لم تكن هذه المرأة، الشخصية الوحيدة التي نتعلم منها اللجاجة، لكن هناك أمثلة أخرى:
1 - الرب يسوع المثال الأعظم وهو في البستان قبل الذهاب إلى الصليب ( لو 22: 44 ).
2 - لما كان بطرس في السجن، يذكر الكتاب أن الكنيسة صلّت صلاة بلجاجة ( أع 12: 5 ).
3 - خادم الملك في كفر ناحوم، عندما سأل الرب أن ينزل ويشفي ابنه ( يو 4: 47 -49).
4 - إبراهيم عندما وقف متشفعاً أمام الله لإيقاف القضاء عن سدوم وعمورة، إذ طلب من الرب ست مرات، وفي المرة الأخيرة يقول للرب "لا يسخط المولى فأتكلم هذه المرة فقط" ( تك 18: 32 ).
5 - يعقوب في مصارعته مع الرب ( تك 32: 26 ).
6 - موسى الذي تضرع أربعين نهاراً وأربعين ليلة لأجل خطايا بني إسرائيل ( تث 9: 18 ).
7 - لقد قال الرب عن قاضي الظلم إنه قال في نفسه "وإن كنت لا أخاف الله ولا أهاب إنساناً، فإني لأجل أن هذه الأرملة تزعجني، أنصفها لئلا تأتي دائماً فتقمعني، وقال الرب اسمعوا ما يقول قاضي الظلم. أفلا ينصف الله مختاريه الصارخين إليه نهاراً وليلاً وهو متمهل عليهم؟ أقول لكم إنه ينصفهم سريعاً" ( لو 18: 2 -8).

منقول
*​


----------



## روزي86 (22 أكتوبر 2010)

جميل اوي اوي

شكرا ليك ولتعبك


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> جميل اوي اوي
> 
> شكرا ليك ولتعبك


----------



## christianbible5 (22 أكتوبر 2010)

ميرسي الك حبيبي...

الرب يبارك عمرك...


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> ميرسي الك حبيبي...
> 
> الرب يبارك عمرك...


----------



## Rosetta (22 أكتوبر 2010)

*راااااائع ابوتربو 
ربنا يباركك و يحميك  ​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 أكتوبر 2010)

Red Rose88 قال:


> *راااااائع ابوتربو
> ربنا يباركك و يحميك  ​*


----------

